# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  حل مشكل الشاشة البيضاء nokia 101

## jazouli89

حل مشكل الشاشة البيضاء nokia 101

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك
-----*

----------


## LAAROUSSI

فنان اخي عبد الصمد

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل ممتاز يابوب

----------


## gsmhicham

_شكرا لك اخي_

----------


## malak11

_شكرا لك_ _شكرا لك_

----------


## van_dam

*شكرا لك اخي ..*

----------


## jazir5

Thank you! my friend

----------


## bibi-44

جزاك الله خير

----------


## fouadram

مشكورر أخي على الموضوع ... بارك الله بك       **

----------

